# dewalt 14.4v and 18v drill?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i like all my dewalt tools..... never a problem. --->will they basically just go bad after a few years if u hardly use them and they just sit there.<---yes, they need to be discharged and recharged occasionally, or used as much as i use mine! 4-5 years is a good length of time for battery life, if you ask me....but what do i know? i'm just a cartoon mouse......

DM


----------



## revo33 (Sep 27, 2008)

if i don't use them very often, what's the best way to keep the battery at it's peak performance. Will it harm it just charging it up every week or somethin like that, i read it will harm the batteries to tape the trigger on to run the battery all the way down so u can recharge it. I love my dewalt tools, but the batteries seem to lose performance after a few years when i don't use them that often


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

revo33 said:


> what's everybody's opinion on dewalt drills. I currently have an 18v drill/recipr. combo and just picked up an xrp 14.4v drill. Is dewalt better than majority of the other brands out there. Also, for the batteries, will they basically just go bad after a few years if u hardly use them and they just sit there. Just replaced my old 14.4 dewalt bc the batteries were shot after 4-5 years, but i hardly used the drill that much at all


IMO Dewalt manufactures heavy duty power tools comparable to most other professional brands. Perfectly good Dewalt cordless power tools can be upgraded to new battery systems or replacements instead of discarding the tool. Dewalt, Ridgid, Milwaukee to name a few make 18V batteries compatible with their previous generation products. After proper disposal of any worn out NiCad batteries I invested in 18V Nano batteries that fit my hammerdrill,flashlight,reciprocating and circular saw. The Lithium batteries click on securely but are a bit smaller in certain dimensions. This minor issue does not affect performance of the tool. The tools actually feel rejuvenated and perform well. All batteries have a limited lifespan and if you got 4-5 years thats pretty good.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

revo33 said:


> if i don't use them very often, what's the best way to keep the battery at it's peak performance. Will it harm it just charging it up every week or somethin like that, i read it will harm the batteries to tape the trigger on to run the battery all the way down so u can recharge it. I love my dewalt tools, but the batteries seem to lose performance after a few years when i don't use them that often


I do NOT recommend taping the trigger of a power tool in order to drain a battery. It will damage them if they are routinely discharged completely. Batteries should be stored in a cool place and try to remember to avoid allowing the charge to deplete during storage. NiCad batteries tend to lose their charge rather quickly which is why I made the switch to Lithium which can hold their charge much longer. Without knowing the condition of your NiCad batteries I would estimate that you could recharge them every 3-6 months. Lithium batteries do not need any conditioning prior to charging which is another advantage. Finally I would recommend to be sure to use the correct charger for Lithium batteries if you make the switch. FYI: The popularity of the Lithium batteries have decreased the prices for NiCad batteries and their respective power tool kits.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a number of cordless tools from a few different manufacturers. Much of it is DeWalt....I have three DeWalt cordless drills, the corless sawzall and the cordless circular saw. The DeWalts are excellent quality and are on par with other professional-quality cordless tools. They aren't better in my opinion, they're comparable. I'm a convert to the Ridgid brand of power tools, and feel that they're every bit as good without the high price tag.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I first started with the makita 7.6volt back in the day and for the last few years have been extremly happy with the Dewalt 18Volt. you say 28volts!!!! Dam! if they make these things any bigger you might as well go back to the extension cords. the whole idea was to make them portable and light!!! the 28Volt must have some weight to it. BOB


----------



## r62ewa (Sep 26, 2008)

I've got the Milwaukee 28 volt set and my hammer drill weighs 9 lbs with battery installed. My 28 volt battery weighs about the same as my fathers Makita 18 volt battery. I have heard now that there are 36 volt as well, I can only imagine the torgue that they will create as my 28 volt is very torguey.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

HA! HA! HA!:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: pretty soon we will be carrying Battery back Packs to plug into :laughing: :laughing: Be sides the fact that they are very portable, i think they are getting a little crazy. My dewalt impact driver goes all day with just 3 battery changes. plus the fact its light and pretty well balanced. I like it so much I bought the set of drill bits for the 1/4" drive. and now use it for drilling as well. Bob


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

r62ewa said:


> I've got the Milwaukee 28 volt set and my hammer drill weighs 9 lbs with battery installed. My 28 volt battery weighs about the same as my fathers Makita 18 volt battery. I have heard now that there are 36 volt as well, I can only imagine the torgue that they will create as my 28 volt is very torguey.


Got a Dewalt 24v that I can run a four inch hole saws thru double plate.

But since my son is an Engineer at Bosch (hvac sent the kid thru college)
I am slowly building a Bosch tool inventory that I get at a 20% discount.


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

*dewalt drills*

Dewalt makes a solid 18V XRP drill. I recently purchased one for $200 and love it. The batteries are expensive, but most are. Dewalt also offers a 1 year free service contact. They cover everything but abuse. You cant beat it.:thumbup:


----------



## imack32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi,

I like all dewalt tools specially the cordless tools. I never get get any complain for dewalt cordless tools. Easy to use and having long backup with 1 year warranty. I have used DEWALT DC212N 18V SDS HAMMER DRILL - BARE UNIT which is a nice tool. You can blindly trust them

Thanks


----------



## NYCtinman (Dec 5, 2008)

We have no problems with our dewalt tools (cordless or not) Just keep in mind dewalt is an upgrade of a craftman tool - same manufacture different label ---for basic home use 14v-18v


----------



## theltimatepartyjams (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard that Black and Decker own Dewalt now is this true?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes. B&D owns deWalt........ and Porter-Cable and Delta. Actually B&D has owned deWalt for a number of years. It is thier professional tool line while Black & Decker has become a consumer line. My radial arm saw has deWalt and B&D markings on it. It is 1986 vintage.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My radial arm saw has deWalt and B&D markings on it too, but i think it's a bit older than that....lol  more like the 50s or 60s! 
i got it from my father.

DM


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, that's what my kid is saying about my corded DeWalt circlular saw, "I got it frommy Father". As in, "Nope, I ain't giving it back".

Kid needs a 2x4 waxing.:furious:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

well, mine was given, not 'borrowed'...lol

DM


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think B&D bought deWalt in 1960 from AMF. They stopped making radial arm saws in the late 80s. I used to drive by the deWalt plant in Lancaster PA pretty regular. The building still had AMF on it in the 1980s. Funny how that works. My kid tends to "absorb" my tools if I ain't watchin'm. Then I get the "Well, you weren't using it"................... well no.....not at this very minute. :whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I think your kid and mine are distantly related....mine gives me the same guff when I try to get a tool back.

Gonna disinherit his ass.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Won't need to. He'll already have his inheritance in his tool box. :laughing:


----------



## Erik Reppen (Jan 15, 2009)

Dewalt has been a B&D brand since the early '90s and is a really popular brand with contractors. I've never seen the appeal in my research and limited use, but I would guess most of their stuff is okay, certainly better than B&D but they rarely stand above the middle of the pack in review roundups and it's a rare Dewalt tool that is ever considered best in class by anybody other than a Dewalt fan.

I also think Dewalt's cordless strategy is to put variety ahead of best-in-class quality when it comes to their design process which can make them economical and convenient on the job site but less appealing in the woodshop or serious DIYer's home. They don't have a problem competing in terms of raw power but their tools rarely seem as refined as the competition. I also suspect they're banking a bit too much on brand loyalists with some of their tools and putting out stuff that's closer to B&D's target audience specs than any of their serious competitors' would ever dream of doing.

I'm not saying they suck. I just think there's better options that frequently cost about the same or even less. Dewalt is like Apple computers. Its fans are too loyal for their own good.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

If you depend on Consumers Report and surveys to buy a tool I think you are not a smart tool buyer.

A tool's reputation lives and dies by the guys who use it. Not some slanted consumer magazine that makes it's money off ad space.

You must be a home owner or on very misinformed contractor.
Dewalt is one of the few North American made tools left. And as far as quality they stand up to punishment quite well.

Lowes and HD sell them as one of their main lines and industrial tool suppliers 
sometimes carry them and Milwaukee as their only lines.


----------



## Erik Reppen (Jan 15, 2009)

No offense but I've seen a lot of BAD advice from contractors. I didn't say Dewalt made crap, just that you can do better for what you pay for a lot of it.

Also, you're the one who's misinformed if you think Dewalt is made in the USA. There are very few actual power tools still made here. Check the plate on any tool you've purchased recently. It will list the location of the corporate HQ, but it won't say where it's made. You can't even get Jacobs chucks on the more recent-model Milwaukee drills.

And no, I don't read consumers reports or even Popular Mechanics for that matter. I don't take a publication seriously when they regularly mix consumer grade stuff with higher end tools. Yes, thank you CM, but I think I already knew Milwaukee makes a better sawzall than Ryobi.

Also, when I see somebody who talks about only buying from one or two brands because you "can't go wrong" or "it's what my daddy used" I don't generally take their advice very seriously either. Just because a Dewalt lasts on a job site and it's what all the other F150 drivin' girls at work like, doesn't mean it's the best buy. Contractors are consumers too. And like most consumers, they're not really big on research. Once something does the job well enough it's all about how they feel about the brand, not who offers the best tool in a given category for the best price.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Better reread my post. Never said USA I said North American.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Better reread my post. Never said USA I said North American. And when you use terms like "best in class" you are actually referring to a a rating system that is used by organizations who evaluate products.


----------



## joseph.cynthia (Mar 21, 2009)

I own a dewalt 720 cordless 18 v drill and a ryobi 18 v lithium p203. The ryobi is a nice drill. It has a built in magnet, level, and of course a lithium battery. But it doesn't compare to the dewalt which is smaller, weighs less, and has raw power!!!


----------

